# I need holistic advice about my 2 1/2 yo toddler's bowel movements



## earthwriter (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm posting here because I'm 100% holistic and an herbalist and I only want alternative holistic advice and wisdom. Is this a good forum to post questions about my 2 1/2 yo toddler's bowel movements? It seems he's entered a growth spurt and a difficult phase and he's having more movements than usual...he's not sick or in pain and he eats heartily and drinks the non dairy coconut milk I give him and he's teething like crazy and he's very active and happy and jumps up and down, talks...healthy happy toddler, but I am concerned and I'd like to ease my mind and hear from other Mamas that I have nothing to worry about...granted, I didn't go into a lot of detail, but I want to make sure it's ok to share this here...thank you for listening. Please respond very soon, thank you!


----------



## angelwingsmom (Sep 24, 2014)

I raised eleven children happily and healthy using natural means; this is a very normal question for one to ask.

Your little one is most likely eating more lately with a growth spurt as well he is eating foods in a natural state [as I will assume] these foods, especially good vegetables and fruits are digested in a short length of time. We are more familiar with bowel movements from diets containing red meats and processed foods that take the body a long time to digest and figure what to do with toxins. The intestinal tract becomes sluggish and food ferments; this is not as we were designed - your baby is showing you how a body fed as it was designed eliminates on a fairly regular basis. I would expect he will go to the potty at least after every meal and if he snacks on fresh fruit or vegetables in between which is normal for a growing toddler, another movement in mid day or evening is not unusual.

Be sure your foods are organic - and NO GMO's - make sure your coconut milk is 100% coconut milk and has no emulsifiers that could be harmful. Dairy is not bad - but is must come from raw milk - from A2 cows is preferable.


----------



## sillysapling (Mar 24, 2013)

"Dairy is not bad - but is must come from raw milk - from A2 cows is preferable" 
A lot of people have problems with dairy, even raw dairy, and not everyone benefits from A2 milk. It makes me sick. There's no specific reason for the average person to eat dairy, and if she feels her kid does better without dairy, that's fine.

There's _also_ nothing wrong with red meat. Especially if you can get grass fed, pasture-raised meat. Virtually all the problems with red meat come from feeding animals diets they were never meant to eat.


----------



## Rachey (Jun 18, 2015)

My daughter also had frequent bowel movements, as long as she's happy and not in any pain, it's all good


----------

